# Cam Spray Jetters-any good?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Finally saw the jetter I want to buy when the business warrants it. This is the same jetter that is branded by electric eel, roto rooter and drain cables direct. This is the link to the actual manufactor.

http://www.camspray.com/cam_spray_ga...ter-p-302.html

Heard anything about this company or jetter?


----------

